# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Ecija, 25/12/2013, de nuevo el Argamasilla

## ben-amar

Hoy, 25 de diciembre de 2013 y con las casi primeras lluvias, vuelven a reventar el cauce soterrado del Argamasilla inundando todo el barrio del Cristo de Confalon.
Me lo acaba de comunicar una vecina y amiga del foro de Facebook "Pantano de Iznajar"

Se pararon las obras y luego las retomaron a turnos de 24 horas pero lo cierto es que ahora casas y comercios estan inundados hasta el cuarto paso de la escalera de entrada a la iglesia de la Victoria. Me gustaria saber que se ha hecho en esas obras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

En fin, la historia de siempre...

----------


## ben-amar

foto que me acaban de enviar

----------


## ben-amar

Publicado el Miércoles, 25 Diciembre 2013 11:18 | Escrito por Redacción 

La tromba de agua caída esta Nochebuena ha anegado cocheras y casas en varias calles de Écija. Entre otras, se han visto afectadas la calle Cava, la Avenida Cristo de Confalón, La Victoria, Puerta Osuna y el barrio de El Puente. La situación ya está normalizada.

Según algunos afectados, ha sido a partir de las 4.00 horas cuando el agua ha empezado a entrar en las viviendas. Un vecino con un garaje en la calle Cestería afirmaba no haber visto nada igual. Esto no es agua del arroyo [Argamasilla], es agua cristalina, limpia, la que ha entrado en mi casa, señala otro que vive en calle Cava.

La principal queja de los vecinos se dirige hacia el estado del alcantarillado. ¿Cómo se explica que caiga la lluvia que caiga, los husillos no den de sí, lamentan, apuntando a una posible falta de limpieza del alcantarillado que no deja que se evacue el agua correctamente.

Algunos vecinos señalan que han estado sacando agua de sus domicilios hasta pasadas las cinco de la mañana. No hay derecho a que estemos otra vez igual, caen cuatro gotas y nos arriamos. La previsión de Meteorología para la Nochebuena era de 40 litros por metro cuadrado en doce horas.

Según fuentes municipales, el cuerpo de bomberos ha efectuado unas veinte intervenciones desde las 3.45 horas. Entre otras, han tenido que limpiar de hojas el alcantarillado para que desagüe la balsa de agua en las zonas del hospital San Sebastián, Cristo de Confalón, calle Córdoba, Mendoza, barriada Santa Ana, Avenida de Andalucía, plaza de Europa, La Puente, las glorietas de Miguel de Cervantes y de la estación de autobuses y las calles Cestería y Agustín Rivero.

También se ha tenido que asegurar un cable telefónico caída y retirar varios coches en la zona del hospital San Sebastián. En el Edificio del Valle se ha dejado una bomba para desaguar las cocheras. En la plaza del Salón ha habido que retirar dos árboles caídos y se ha tenido que vallar la parte de atrás de Santa Cruz por el desprendimiento de una cornisa.

Tanto policía local como Policía Nacional, protección civil y personal de mantenimiento han estado en máxima alerta y actuando ante cualquier emergencia o requerimiento, asegura el concejal de Seguridad Ciudadana, Carlos Onetti (PP), al igual que la empresa encargada del mantenimiento del alcantarillado, Aqua Campiña".

Fuente: Ecija al dia

----------


## faeton

Cada dos por tres, llueve en Ecija y siempre lo mismo.  Ya no se puede hablar de accidente sino de falta de previsión.

----------

